# The Caspian Solution



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

I have in the plans for next year to make from 1 hive 10 after the almonds and into the orange orchard. On paper is not to difficult.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Caspian Solution is impossible to get. The owner claims they are trying to get to a distribution point, but it isnt available for sale just yet. If no one can get it, no one can replicate the study.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have attempted to contact Hossen by phone and email with no response. His web site says that the product is for sale at $5.00 per hive. I wanted to try it out on a few hives and being a Hold'em player not go "all in". But he will not reply or contact me.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

He replied to my email a couple of months back. Basically, he can't ship to the US just yet, although he wants to. Also, he has to ship it in dry ice, so as of right now he only ships locally, and has not figured out how to ship longer distances. Or so his email said.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Do some digging in the commercial threads. IIRC, jean-marc has used Caspian Solution before.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Oldtimer,

I saw those as well. He also lists the solution which apparently is some pheromone which I am assuming is proprietary. Perhaps this is an accelerant that compels the bees to consume the other items in large quantities. I am only guessing. It isn't important for me to know the what as long as it can do what is says it can do. None of us wants to pay for a Mercedes and get a yugo.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

IIRC the recipe includes drone larva too.


----------

